# Working for Service Children's Education



## AngelaY (Feb 22, 2009)

What a great site, so much information! 
My family and I are beginning to research moving to Cyprus on the basis that I can get a teaching job at a Primary School on one of the military bases. 
Does anyone know what the family quarters (FQ) are like on the military bases, for example the Ayios Nikolaos Station? More generally, what is it like to live on any military base with a family in Cyprus?
This is my first message so I hope I've filled in all the right boxes etc!! Thanks.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

AngelaY said:


> What a great site, so much information!
> My family and I are beginning to research moving to Cyprus on the basis that I can get a teaching job at a Primary School on one of the military bases.
> Does anyone know what the family quarters (FQ) are like on the military bases, for example the Ayios Nikolaos Station? More generally, what is it like to live on any military base with a family in Cyprus?
> This is my first message so I hope I've filled in all the right boxes etc!! Thanks.



My experience of living on British military bases in the past has always been good.
There is loads of support and good social life. The standard of married quarters varies from base to base and of course depends on when they were last upgraded.

Veronica


----------



## AngelaY (Feb 22, 2009)

Veronica said:


> My experience of living on British military bases in the past has always been good.
> There is loads of support and good social life. The standard of married quarters varies from base to base and of course depends on when they were last upgraded.
> 
> Veronica


Thanks Veronica, that's very helpful. 
Does anyone on this site teach on a British military base? I would love to know more about how they compare to Primary schools in England.


----------



## AbiGleichenhaus (Feb 24, 2009)

*RE : Working for Service Children's Education*

I will send a list to you.


----------



## AngelaY (Feb 22, 2009)

*Thanks*



AbiGleichenhaus said:


> I will send a list to you.


Thanks for that Abi, I'll look forward to your reply. Angela


----------



## Pathfinder1971 (Apr 12, 2009)

AngelaY said:


> What a great site, so much information!
> My family and I are beginning to research moving to Cyprus on the basis that I can get a teaching job at a Primary School on one of the military bases.
> Does anyone know what the family quarters (FQ) are like on the military bases, for example the Ayios Nikolaos Station? More generally, what is it like to live on any military base with a family in Cyprus?
> This is my first message so I hope I've filled in all the right boxes etc!! Thanks.[/quo
> ...


----------

